
Show HN: Daily Brief – Pulls news across sources into one site/email. Thoughts? - michaelcjoseph
http://www.thedailybrief.co/
======
19eightyfour
Speaking right now in to Google Voice typing.

This is great but the problem with it is in the post-postmodern age we live in
there is no editorial voice that can attain credibility in the traditional
mission of Journalism objective sense.

I'm trying to come up with a solution and I agree this problem is extremely
important.

Your site simply offers an editorialized version of the news. Such is
insufficient to satisfy the information demand of even a niche Marketplace.

There has to be another Model. News must be more than a single personalized
editorialized Viewpoint. This is the age where we using technology somehow
find objective truth and we discovered the future of news.

There is no curated list. There was only a value selected on the continuum
between totally agree with your own opinions and totally challenging them.
Between living in the bubble and living in a larger world. Each person has
their own Optimum Comfort level value on that continuum.

There are so many websites. Everything that prospers is based on the
evolutionary principle of selecting for competitive advantage. Ideas that are
better and more workable are advantageous. News media is a business of ideas.
If you wish to succeed in the business of ideas you must have advantage. The
future of news media is somehow to give to each individual their own Optimum
balance of confronting and affirming viewpoints.

By Optimum we mean that summed over all individuals it maximizes the utility
function of the common good.

